# Lab results and dosage - feedback please



## carryitwell (Feb 17, 2011)

Hello,

Primary symptoms are depression, anxiety, weight gain, low energy, difficulty falling asleep. Family history of thyroid issues.

6 months ago my Qwest labs were:

TSH: 0.934
T3F: 2.9
T4F: 1.22
PTH: 62
Calcium: 9.5

With the pituitary results seemingly high normal, we focused on getting thyroid to high normal.

Doctor put me on half grain of Armour. Most recent Qwest lab was:

TSH: 1.3
T3F: 3.5
T4F: 1.15

With these results, she upped me to 1 grain. My morning basal temp ranges from 96-97.4 on current dose, measured both armpit and oral.

On my own, I've just added 500mcg iodine daily.

I am doubting my doctor is using the correct approach. Any feedback is welcome.


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

Hello.

First, you need to include ranges for the lab results. These vary from lab to lab, and make a difference.

Were any antibodies tests run? If so, what were the results?

From the outset, your results were quite normal looking, and I wonder what prompted the doctor to trial you on Armour in the first place. There are no "advantages" to a low TSH. That said, the low dose of Armour should have had some influence on your results, and it did not.

Do you have a goiter? Have you had an ultrasound of your thyroid to look for structural changes?

Body temperature is not used to diagnose or treat thyroid problems.

The iodine is counter productive, in the sense that it has anti-thyroid properties. Unless you are found to be iodine deficient with blood testing, in your case it is likely doing more harm than good.


----------

